# The build and swap game.



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

this Is a fun thing that a few of us started a little while ago. Five of us from the forum decided to do a blind build and swap. Joey in New Mexico, port boy in Canada, lbojoe in Arkansas, Mr Brooks in England, and myself in New Jersey. We settled on the Axiom design and as usual, no progress pics or hints as to the final product are allowed- just a blind swap. 
We set up the chain as follows: Mr. Brooks would build for lbojoe, lbojoe is building for Joey, Joey is building for Port Boy, PortBoy built for Myself, and finally I was to build for Mr. Brooks. 
Well I'm the first to recieve my part of the swap so it fell to me to start the thread. 
Let me just say how impressed I am with the package that arrived from Port Boy. Not just one, but TWO unbelievable axiom frames arrived today from Canada. Both expertly made from unbelievable woods. Both are equally comfortable in hand. I truly can't decide which I like better. Spalted maple and walnut. Two distinct versions on the axiom design. Both have a finish that looks like glass. Simply gorgeous! I'm almost afraid to shoot them ( almost). Thank you Port Boy! 
Here's some pics


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

How sweet it is! PortBoy wit da skilz! Very cool-


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Glad u like the frames treeman the walnut one I was not happy with so I did the maple my way I used a smaller template with a bigger handle and dropped the forks down than I was happy I love the maple one I made a template for myself to make again when I find a nice piece of wood I had a lot of fun with the build hope we can do again in the future I can not Waite to see the other builds


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> How sweet it is! PortBoy wit da skilz! Very cool-


 pictures just don't do them justice! I still can't decide which one I like better.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice! Port Boy representing Canada well! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Very nice! Port Boy representing Canada well!
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Thanks Chef


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> Very nice! Port Boy representing Canada well!
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Portboy set the bar really high for the rest of us. I just can't say enough about these frames!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Handsome, well executed slings. The others are prolly thinkin', "I best step up my game!" I am really lookin' forward to the rest.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man you set the bar is pretty high PB. Those are gorgeous! Congratulations Treeman! Mine should arrive at Joey's on Tuesday. I love this stuff, it's like Christmas!!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ha set the bar high I can’t get to high I am only 5.9 .Thanks guys


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Next time? Shout Me! I ain't skeered of postage. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow treeman what a pair! They’re friggin beautiful Pb awesome work bro that finish looks amazing????..for weeks now every step of this trade has been really fun..it’s not just about building frames or catty collections..can’t wait to see all the offerings now it’s drawing to an end????????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow PB!!! Looks great bro !! Nice work ...congrats treeman!!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great work!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Wow PB!!! Looks great bro !! Nice work ...congrats treeman!!
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


 thanks buddy. This is so much fun!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Next time? Shout Me! I ain't skeered of postage. :thumbsup:


 this has been so much fun from start to finish. I'm sure we'll be doing it again.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Fun idea!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Not sure how I forgot but I finished them with ca about 10 grams apiece than sanded them up to 2000 grit and buffed them out .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

It really is like Christmas buddy  so cool ... your champ is just too cool 


Ibojoe said:


> Man you set the bar is pretty high PB. Those are gorgeous! Congratulations Treeman! Mine should arrive at Joey's on Tuesday. I love this stuff, it's like Christmas!!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow buddy ! They look super good .. great work on the finish !!! Very nice!!


Port boy said:


> Not sure how I forgot but I finished them with ca about 10 grams apiece than sanded them up to 2000 grit and buffed them out .


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Wow buddy ! They look super good .. great work on the finish !!! Very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Joey ca is a pain but turns out great looking and feels even better.But u know what I am talking about your lbs u are doing the same .btw really like the blue g10 on black;-)


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

glad u like it buddy!! Yes I know exactly what u mean!! Haha . Pain in the butt!! .. but when you finish it .. it was all worth it!!! Haha thanks for the compliment !!! I love holding this frame !! I want to keep it for myself .. too bad it was sold before it was finished lol 


Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Wow buddy ! They look super good .. great work on the finish !!! Very nice!!
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The anticipation is starting to get too me! I can't wait to see the next one. I know what Treeman can do, and I've seen what Brooks and Joey are capable of doing. This is exciting!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome bud ! .. really cool to see it all go down ... but being a part of it is even better! I look forward to seeing everyone's work!


Ibojoe said:


> The anticipation is starting to get too me! I can't wait to see the next one. I know what Treeman can do, and I've seen what Brooks and Joey are capable of doing. This is exciting!!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

The forum needs more of this!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

IVE GOT IT!!????????
Today treemans champ landed and it's an absolute beauty..carved from a Japanese zelkova fork and finished beautifully it's got a well shaped palm swell that sits in my hand perfectly..I've only had a couple of shots into the dark with it so far but I've no doubt it'll be in the regular line up..with some pouches a selection of pre cut bands and some chocolate it was a really cool package to open..thanks again buddy????
This trade has been wicked..cheers everybody


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Woooow! Just great .. it keeps getting better bro this trade!! Haha .. great work treeman !! I love the thin forks !! Awesome !! .. congrats Mr Brooks!!  awesome!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Man that’s a cool one this is not treeman first rodeo nice work .brooks u a lucky man


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Woooow! Just great .. it keeps getting better bro this trade!! Haha .. great work treeman !! I love the thin forks !! Awesome !! .. congrats Mr Brooks!!  awesome!!!!!!
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Couldn't be happier with it mate???? he's done a brilliant job shaping it


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Man that's a cool one this is not treeman first rodeo nice work .brooks u a lucky man


Cheers bud..I couldn't believe my luck this morning when I got my hands on it????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I got to lookin at the side profile that frame has more curves than a old country road haha nice that bar is really getting up there


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Port boy said:


> I got to lookin at the side profile that frame has more curves than a old country road haha nice that bar is really getting up there


Haha yeah it sits in the hand just right..very nicely done????


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I’m so happy you like it. The thin forks were a bit of a departure from my normal builds. I hope you enjoy it my friend.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks great buddy 


treeman said:


> I'm so happy you like it. The thin forks were a bit of a departure from my normal builds. I hope you enjoy it my friend.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice! That side grain is killer.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

[quote name="treeman" post="1250920" timestamp="1536448412"]I'm so happy you like it. The thin forks were a bit of a departure from my normal builds. I hope you enjoy it my friend.[/quote

Thank you I love it mate???? it's got such a nice shape it's an effortless hold..I can't wait to put some more shots through it and enjoy it properly ????????


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Nice! That side grain is killer.


It's a very nice piece mate..and I now know what a Japanese zelkova is????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Told ya Mr. Brooks!!lol!! Treeman is an artist with a knife and fork


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's an absolute stunner Chris!! Congratulations Brooks!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> That's an absolute stunner Chris!! Congratulations Brooks!!


 thanks buddy. The fun continues!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! That side grain is killer.
> ...


This was my first time working with Zelkova. I recommend it if you ever have a chance to use it. I'll harvest a few more forks from that tree when I work on it next.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

treeman said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


That's a nice perk mate.. I checked it out on google and it looks a stunning tree as well????


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Brooks said:
> ...


Yea, I usually have no problem locating natties. The particular tree that I got yours from is still kinda young. I work on one that's on the Rutgers University campus that's absolutely majestic.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My package from Mr Brooks arrived in the hills of Arkansas (the mailman probably posted it on Facebook) I'll bet it was his first delivery from England!lol!!
Well Mr Brooks flat outdid himself TWICE. Buddy you got some splaining to do as far as wood goes. These are two exquisite frames! Just my size set up for my 64 inch draw with tbg. The pouches I've not seen before but a great size. I haven't shot tbg in several years so it's gonna be fun. Thank you so much Brooks. I'll be enjoying these for years to come. Pics do not do these justice at all.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow !!!!!! Mr brooks you absolutely killed it !! Very nice !! And I couldn't think of a better guy to receive these than joe !! Too cool boys!!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

WOW! All of these are amazing! Great job guys!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Wow !!!!!! Mr brooks you absolutely killed it !! Very nice !! And I couldn't think of a better guy to receive these than joe !! Too cool boys!!
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


 This has been a blast. Im really blessed to have great friends.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

MIsling said:


> WOW! All of these are amazing! Great job guys!
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


 Thanks buddy.Brooks is certainly a top builder.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe the frames rock mr b done a sweet job man the bar is high ya love it


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Holy moly!!! They are unbelievable. Great Job Brook. What kinds of wood are they made from?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Likewise my brotha .. I have met some great people through the slingshot lifestyle .. I wouldn't change it for nothin!


Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Wow !!!!!! Mr brooks you absolutely killed it !! Very nice !! And I couldn't think of a better guy to receive these than joe !! Too cool boys!!
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> My package from Mr Brooks arrived in the hills of Arkansas (the mailman probably posted it on Facebook) I'll bet it was his first delivery from England!lol!!
> Well Mr Brooks flat outdid himself TWICE. Buddy you got some splaining to do as far as wood goes. These are two exquisite frames! Just my size set up for my 64 inch draw with tbg. The pouches I've not seen before but a great size. I haven't shot tbg in several years so it's gonna be fun. Thank you so much Brooks. I'll be enjoying these for years to come. Pics do not do these justice at all.


I very glad you like them mate..the scales are from a dead oak fork and the cores both came from the same unknown fork..it didn't seem right to separate siblings..enjoy buddy????


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Mr Brooks said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > My package from Mr Brooks arrived in the hills of Arkansas (the mailman probably posted it on Facebook) I'll bet it was his first delivery from England!lol!!
> ...


YES! I thought so! I have a fork with the same kind of Crazy Grain. I See all kinds of weird sh[t in it. Sweet Work! Great Score! :headbang: :banana:


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Wow !!!!!! Mr brooks you absolutely killed it !! Very nice !! And I couldn't think of a better guy to receive these than joe !! Too cool boys!!
> ...


Couldn't say it better mate


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


This one gave up some amazing grain..it was going to be the whole frame but just wasn't up to it strength wise..I've still got a few pieces left so all good in the end


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

treeman said:


> Holy moly!!! They are unbelievable. Great Job Brook. What kinds of wood are they made from?


Thanks buddy I really appreciate it..as mentioned it's oak scales and an unknown fork for the cores..I didn't mention there is a little bit of blackthorn on the palm swelled frame..I picked it because it was a nice purple but by the time I had done shaping I'd gone through the best bit????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I have to say that I seriously impressed with your skills buddy. This is extremely clean work. 
I put them through their paces almost immediately. They shoot great! One Ott and the other ttf what could be more perfect.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

This makes me both super jealous and super proud.

Good forum, great people. This is probably the best hobby out there.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Holy moly!!! They are unbelievable. Great Job Brook. What kinds of wood are they made from?
> ...


I believe the unknown wood to be cherry judging from the pics. It doesn't matter in the end, they're simply gorgeous.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I have to say that I seriously impressed with your skills buddy. This is extremely clean work.
> I put them through their paces almost immediately. They shoot great! One Ott and the other ttf what could be more perfect.


Your opinion means a lot, thanks joe..im really glad you like them and awesome news they show good for you????


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

treeman said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


Ok mate that's one talent you shouldn't have let on..I'll be hitting you up all the time now.. "Chris, what do you think this one is?" Haha


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Brooks said:
> ...


As an Arborist, it's reasonably important to be able to ID the tree I'm working on. Lol! As always I'd be glad to help if I can.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll have to be a witness to that. I've worked with hardwoods most of my life but have learned alot from the Treeman these last year's. He is named properly!lol


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok I guess I am the last man standing but today my sling mail came from Joey I received an Joey flagship lbs it pretty cool as u can see it’s finished in ca I can not Wait to try it .He gave me a raptor a pana dart and the special bands to shoot the dart some bands and candy thanks Joey.I like to say this has bin a cool build swap lots of fun and surprises .Here is a pic of one surprise I got along the way haha could done with out that one well Cheers guys it’s bin good


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey buddy!!!! Glad it got there ! And that u enjoyed it .. next trade I will try my hand at whatever frame is called haha .. have fun buddy! Be careful with the dart ! But have fun !! Lol . And that surprise that u got .. terrible man .. that's frustrating lol ..

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

On that little spinner target u just run a cord or wire or whatever u hang your targets on through it and it's very very tough .. I finally broke one after shooting it for like a year ! Haha

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Hey buddy!!!! Glad it got there ! And that u enjoyed it .. next trade I will try my hand at whatever frame is called haha .. have fun buddy! Be careful with the dart ! But have fun !! Lol . And that surprise that u got .. terrible man .. that's frustrating lol ..
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Thanks again for all the cool stuff and yes I be careful with the dart if I have a mishap I post the pic haha (no miss haps no miss haps)


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> On that little spinner target u just run a cord or wire or whatever u hang your targets on through it and it's very very tough .. I finally broke one after shooting it for like a year ! Haha
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


well if it last u a year I probably get a good 5 years


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha no no miss haps bro!! And no problem buddy .. your very welcome !!


Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey buddy!!!! Glad it got there ! And that u enjoyed it .. next trade I will try my hand at whatever frame is called haha .. have fun buddy! Be careful with the dart ! But have fun !! Lol . And that surprise that u got .. terrible man .. that's frustrating lol ..
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Awesome package buddy???? your going to be having some fun with that lot for a long time..your going to love that lbs mate and the raptor looks awesome too..nice work putting that together Joey..awesome ending to this trade that’s been so cool


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks my friend  .. I appreciate it !! As u always say !! Everyone should have a little big shot!!  ... this trade has been super fun !! Proud to be a part of it !!


Mr Brooks said:


> Awesome package buddy your going to be having some fun with that lot for a long time..your going to love that lbs mate and the raptor looks awesome too..nice work putting that together Joey..awesome ending to this trade that's been so cool


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Definitely man..I love my lbs..small and light like a pfs but still shoots like any full size frame..little big shot..does exactly what it says on the tin lol..
This trade has been brilliant bud..I'm also very proud to be a part of it..enjoyed every moment????????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations PB! That's an awesome package Joey!! This has been a blast. You guys are amazing builders and great friends. Enjoy your LBS buddy!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks I will enjoy it for sure Ibojoe I think we all made out pretty good and had some fun doing it .


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

You know it’s been a good trade when everyone thinks they got the best end of the deal. What a great time we’ve all had! What’s next?and who’s in on it?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

treeman said:


> You know it's been a good trade when everyone thinks they got the best end of the deal. What a great time we've all had! What's next?and who's in on it?


Count in the Chef if anyone will have me! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > You know it's been a good trade when everyone thinks they got the best end of the deal. What a great time we've all had! What's next?and who's in on it?
> ...


 Chef when me and Brooks wanted to do a build swap we never had any ideas of who be interested in doing it or how to drum up people or how many people to get u would have bin more than welcome to be involved bud


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have already committed to the next one.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


No worries man I was happy to watch it unfold, very gracious stuff here! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Chef when me and Brooks wanted to do a build swap we never had any ideas of who be interested in doing it or how to drum up people or how many people to get u would have bin more than welcome to be involved bud "

It's just as well it was personal. In a broadcast invite you get a lot of, "My stuffs not good enough! :uhoh: , :bawling: :" and, "Postage to WHERE! :aahhhh: " 

Everyone should have some Faith in themselves and realize that postage ain't that much compared to a few gallons of gas. It is for Fun and Camaraderie. :banana:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> "Chef when me and Brooks wanted to do a build swap we never had any ideas of who be interested in doing it or how to drum up people or how many people to get u would have bin more than welcome to be involved bud "
> 
> It's just as well it was personal. In a broadcast invite you get a lot of, "My stuffs not good enough! :uhoh: , :bawling: :" and, "Postage to WHERE! :aahhhh: "
> Everyone should have some Faith in themselves and realize that postage ain't that much compared to a few gallons of gas. It is for Fun and Camaraderie. :banana:


Now we're talkin flip, that's the spirit! LOL I'd love to be a part of this just to get a few of my pieces out to people around the world, that's probably my favorite part of all this. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like the next trade is coming together nicely


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sure is quiet lately. It seems shipping time always gets in the way of a good trade. Anticipation is about to get the best of me.


----------

